
Show HN: A Collection of Stories About People Who Landed Their Dream Tech Job - sciencewolf
https://algodaily.com/stories
======
sciencewolf
This is a collection of stories about folks who got their dream job. When I
was looking to break into tech, I found it was really useful to talk to people
who were in the field, and learn how they broke in. They usually had nuggets
of advice that would help with the process-- whether it be about interviewing,
searching, networking, or negotiating.

